# Will This LED Light Work?



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

since i have Autism is easer on me to just make a video and upload to youtube. please watch and let me now. if it turns out i cant use this light plz link me to CHEAP! LED lights i can use. i dont want to spend $30+ on one stupid LED light. for a low tech plant.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is it the light that came with the tank? And what size is the aquarium? Thanks!

PS: I realize you are limited a bit but some of us don't have speakers or, in my case, talking makes me edgy. So when you do your videos try to put the basics in the message.


----------



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

From this 3 gallon marineland tank. 










https://www.petsupplies.com/item/ma...ode=GPPETSUP&gclid=CMr1g_LGnNECFYRofgodYoME8Q

how can someone not has speakers on there PCs? there $10 at walmart :|


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

It's it a matter of not affording it- people
Come on here with long rambly videos and I don't want to listen to them either. I would much rather read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

But I noticed you have a goldfish in a 3 gallon. Is this a temporary thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

fernielou said:


> It's it a matter of not affording it- people
> Come on here with long rambly videos and I don't want to listen to them either. I would much rather read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well not everyone has the $$$. plus ive see videos on youtube saying u can use LED strip like that for LOW TECH plants. 

also so ppl really suck at typing out long posts. like i do, also the video is only 2 mins long <<snip>>.. unstand of help they hurt ppl that do thing diffent...


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I think you misunderstood. You want someone to buy $10 speakers for your convenience but bristle at someone suggesting you be willing to purchase a light more suited to your needs.

You want someone to watch a video because that's how you communicate best, and that's fine...but be prepared that strangers aren't obligated to watch a video to accommodate you when you are the one seeking help. 

Understanding is a 2 way street. Name calling is it not appropriate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

fernielou said:


> I think you misunderstood. You want someone to buy $10 speakers for your convenience but bristle at someone suggesting you be willing to purchase a light more suited to your needs.
> 
> You want someone to watch a video because that's how you communicate best, and that's fine...but be prepared that strangers aren't obligated to watch a video to accommodate you when you are the one seeking help.
> 
> ...


i never said he had to buy them, im asking why someone woouldnt have speakers for there PC in 2016! i was just saying u can get cheap ones at walmart. i never once said any thing about he needs to buy them


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Unfortunately I have a very bad internet connection and usually can't watch videos.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

tankball said:


> From this 3 gallon marineland tank.
> 
> https://www.petsupplies.com/item/ma...ode=GPPETSUP&gclid=CMr1g_LGnNECFYRofgodYoME8Q


They should work.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

For one amazon sword, the stock lights should be perfectly fine. You won't want too much light on it because swords can grow over a foot tall (about 2 feet I believe). As long as it stays alive, you are fine. As for the dead leaf just pull it out. You can clip it off with scissors or fingernails. I would only bother upgrading the light if the sword starts dying or you add a ton of plants.
As for the goldfish in the 3-gallon, I would advise upgrading since goldfish need at least 10 gallons when they are young (30+ is recommended). Your sponge filter from the betta cup is very innovative, though, it's not something I have seen before. Good job on that.

<<snip>>


----------



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> Unfortunately I have a very bad internet connection and usually can't watch videos.


that i can understand. in the end i'll just get the LEDs and see what happens. from what i learned i should just do things my own way.


----------



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

CollegeBettas said:


> For one amazon sword, the stock lights should be perfectly fine. You won't want too much light on it because swords can grow over a foot tall (about 2 feet I believe). As long as it stays alive, you are fine. As for the dead leaf just pull it out. You can clip it off with scissors or fingernails. I would only bother upgrading the light if the sword starts dying or you add a ton of plants.
> As for the goldfish in the 3-gallon, I would advise upgrading since goldfish need at least 10 gallons when they are young (30+ is recommended). Your sponge filter from the betta cup is very innovative, though, it's not something I have seen before. Good job on that.
> 
> <<snip>>


trust me i know, he's been in there for a good 2-3 months now, still eats and everything, i do plan on puting him in a biger tank soon.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

tankball said:


> from what i learned i should just do things my own way.


I'm curious.

Since you don't seem to value anyone else's opinions, suggestions, or experience, why do you ask for advice?


----------



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

Lekoguy said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> Since you don't seem to value anyone else's opinions, suggestions, or experience, why do you ask for advice?


just to see what ppl will say, it seems like every time i say i dont have money up the *** it turns into cancer with ppl say u should own fish, u should be in the hobby. u know stuff like that.


----------

